# Why don't you shut up?



## brazil_ana

Geia sou!

Guys, how can I say 'why don't you shut up'?

Ephkaristó!

Ana


----------



## ~ceLine~

*γιατί δεν το βουλώνεις;

giati den to boulwneis?
*

_(yatI den to vulOOnis?)_


----------



## anthodocheio

Because I believe I know what you are talking about, you might be interested in this thread.

In a greek newspaper I show exacty what Celine wrote here..

Saludos


----------



## brazil_ana

ephkaristó, anthodocheio!

That's exactly what I was talkin' about! 

saudações brasileiras


----------



## Kevman

Γεια σας,

Just wondering: do you think a more accurate translation into Greek might employ an imperative involving _μην_, or can the indicative phrase with _δεν_ give that same sort of 'command-by-way-of-suggestion' connotation?

That is, depending on context and intonation, can _Γιατί δεν το βουλώνεις_; have an imperative sense: _Won't you shut up!_ instead of sounding like an indicative question: _Why aren't you shutting up?_?


----------



## Tetina

Kevman said:


> Γεια σας,
> 
> Just wondering: do you think a more accurate translation into Greek might employ an imperative involving _μην_, or can the indicative phrase with _δεν_ give that same sort of 'command-by-way-of-suggestion' connotation?
> 
> That is, depending on context and intonation, can _Γιατί δεν το βουλώνεις_; have an imperative sense: _Won't you shut up!_ instead of sounding like an indicative question: _Why aren't you shutting up?_?


 

Well Kev.
I cannot think of a translation with _μην_ that can fit this phrase.
An alternative imperative translation would be "βούλωστο" or "βούλωσε το".
I also don't think that you could take this kind of phrases as an indicative question or as a question at all... I would sort it in the kind of the rhetorical questions, where you don't really expect an answer, do you?


----------



## mateo19

Good morning to everyone:

I just looked in my Greek dictionary, (I've never had to tell anyone to shut up in Greek) and it gave three possibilities. If it is relevent to this string, I'd like to know what is the difference between "σκάσε!" and "βούλωστο!" ? It also showed "βγάζω το σκασμό".  What is the infinitive of the imperative "σκάσε"?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Lazor

Well we actually use both three types (when we want to sound rude of course), so there isn't any difference in the meaning. "Σκάσε" comes from the verb "σκάω" which actually means "explode"


----------



## anthodocheio

Actually, the word “callarse” in Greek translates into "σωπαίνω". But saying “_Γιατί δεν σωπαίνεις_” doesn’t make much sense to me. 
“_Γιατί_ _δεν σωπαίνεις πια_” or “_Γιατί δεν σωπαίνεις επιτέλους_” can give that missing sense. 



> [..] στα αγγλικά η φράση «Why don't you shut up» δεν είναι πραγματικά μια ερώτηση στην οριστική, όπως μπορεί να φαίνεται. Συνήθως είναι αληθινά ένα είδος προσταγής, αλλά μεταμφιεσμένο ως πρόταση ή συμβουλή. Αναρωτιόμουν αν η ελληνική με *δεν* μπορεί να 'χει και αυτή την προστατική έννοια, ή αν κάτι με *μην* θα ήταν καλύτερο. Μου φαίνεται ότι η ισπανική μπορεί να σημαίνει και τα δυο: ή οριστική ή προστακτική, εξαρτάται από την κατάσταση (αν τα λιγάκι μου ισπανικά δεν είναι εντελώς ανάξια!).
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχω κάνει πιο σαφή την ερώτησή μου στα ελληνικά....


That's the explanation Kevman gave me about his previous post.

I hope you don’t mind if I cite this here. I need to, so that I can give my answer here..

Yes, I understand better what you meant now. 
Although Tetina has already answered, I will answer too, but in Greek. (Sorry for that..)

Και στα ελληνικά έτσι είναι. Δεν είναι πραγματικά μια ερώτηση. Είναι μια ειρωνική ερώτηση, μάλλον, που λειτουργεί ως διαταγή, πρόταση και συμβουλή, αλλά σίγουρα όχι ευγενικά διατυπωμένη!
Άλλο παράδειγμα: _"Γιατί δεν πας να δεις τηλεόραση;"_. 
Αυτό μπορεί να είναι μια πολύ ευγενική πρόταση αν ο άλλος δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει π.χ. και του λες μια ιδέα, ή μπορεί να κρύβει και ειρωνεία αν ο άλλος θέλει να είναι εκεί μαζί σου αλλά εσύ θέλεις να τον διώξεις. 
Σίγουρα και στα αγγλικά με τον ίδιο τρόπο λειτουργεί..

Χωρίς το "_γιατί_". "_Είναι Σάββατο βράδυ. Δεν πάμε για κανένα ποτό;_". Αυτό είναι καθαρά μια ωραία διατυπωμένη ιδέα/πρόταση. 
Μπορείς όμως πάλι να πεις "_Δε μας παρατάς_..", σα να λες "_Παράτα μας_", κάτι όχι ευγενικό..

Με το "_μην_", αν έλεγες, στην πρότασή μας, "_Μην το βουλώνεις_", είναι εντελώς το αντίθετο. Εδώ ζητάς να μην το βουλώσει, ενώ το «Why don't you shut up», σου ζητάει να το βουλώσεις.

Α! Και το άλλο! "_Γιατί δεν πας να δεις τηλεόραση;_" ασφαλώς είναι επίσης μία ερώτηση όταν πραγματικά αναρωτιέσαι τον λόγο που ο άλλος δεν το κάνει… Absolutely..


----------



## Kevman

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, βρε κορίτσιά μου! 

It's interesting how this sort of order by way of suggestion, this imperative (or is it actually more of a subjunctive?--_I wish you'd shut up_) masquerading as an indicative, works identically in all three languages! When learning another language I concentrate so much on understanding the differences that the similarities often take me completely by surprise.


----------

